# Single Joy-Con play?



## iExist (Mar 3, 2020)

Me and my parents want to play on ACNH but I'm not sure if I'll have to buy more controllers. I just have the two Joy-Cons that come with the Switch, and I'm not sure if you can play with a single Joy-Con or if you need two per person. I want to know this before the game releases so I'm not disappointed, or I can order a pro controller.


----------



## maounkhan (Mar 3, 2020)

Yes, you will be able to. In the Treehouse presentation, when they show off multiplayer, they are each using one Joy-Con. You will not be required to purchase further controllers, however, if you're buying other games then damn please buy a Pro Controller lol


----------



## OLoveLy (Mar 3, 2020)

If I am correct, it's one joy-con = one player. The switch have two joy-cons so you can play with two players same time with "the coop mode".


----------



## iExist (Mar 3, 2020)

Good! I would buy a pro controller but I'm saving up for a new computer so I can't, unfortunately.


----------

